# Rose v2 bell cap



## kimbo (17/3/15)

@Gambit i know you love the Rose as much as i do 

Look at this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WHITELABEL (17/3/15)

kimbo said:


> @Gambit i know you love the Rose as much as i do
> 
> Look at this
> 
> View attachment 23186


Dude that's awesome! Where can I get that?!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

